
I got scammed by a Silicon Valley startup - whalesalad
https://medium.com/@PennyKim/i-got-scammed-by-a-silicon-valley-startup-574ced8acdff#.jggbcm3wk
======
kevindqc
I think this is the company? The CEO got indicted :)

[https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/former-silicon-valley-ceo-
ind...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/former-silicon-valley-ceo-indicted-
allegedly-defrauding-employees-tech-company-start)

